# Ham jerky



## shellbellc (Nov 12, 2007)

Took the boy down to local outdoorsy type store to target practice with his bow...on the way out he saw jerky and asked if he could get some.  Well it was ham jerky with maple flavoring.  This stuff was good!  I'm thinking maybe taking a ham, cutting it into strips, soaking it in a maple flavored liquid, the dehydrating it.  Anyone ever make ham jerky?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 12, 2007)

No but send some and I will critique it for you!


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm, the way he downed it yesterday, I don't think that there would be much left!!!


----------



## moltenone (Nov 12, 2007)

i never flavored it but i have dried it and it was not bad at all,my only suggestion would be to soak it and try to dilute the salt.

Mark


----------



## dacdots (Nov 13, 2007)

Shellbellc,buy some more and we will be grateful for the chance to try it out for you.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 13, 2007)

Down here the Cajuns make Tasso, which is a spicy pork jerky. Mostly used in other dishes but also good by itself. I've tried my hand at it and while its pretty good there is just something kind of weird about dried pork.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes I know ham is pork, but it really chewed like smoked beef jerky.  I don't know that I'd have to smoke it again, but I'm thinking of slicing it and then soaking in a maple glaze, then dehydrating it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 13, 2007)

Not on purpose...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Shell -

Is it really ham? or is it thin sliced brined pork? Sounds interesting.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

please send two pounds for testing.......

thank you


d88de


----------

